

Ask HN: Looking for new books to read - shire

I need new books to read, I feel like I can learn a lot about life and myself reading books.<p>Can anyone recommend life changing books? books that can transform me into a better person and build character.<p>1.) Successful
2.) Spiritual 
3.) Happy
4.) Better person and a better citizen.<p>any book that has these end qualities is much appreciated. I feel like I&#x27;m not gaining as much knowledge as I should be so I want to read some good books. Thanks.
======
vfidan
Happiness by Matthuei Ricard (great book!) Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind Book by
Shunryū Suzuki Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle Quantum and the Lotus by Mattuei
Ricard

~~~
shire
Thanks I'll check these out.

